# MY 2 New African Cichlids - Anybody knows the name?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
These are my 2 new African Cichlid - I searched too many sites but could not find the exact name


The seller said the first one is Emperor Cichlid!!!!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't think the first one is an Emperor. And you probably don't want it to be. Those things can reach close to 3 feet in length.

The first one almost looks like some type of Astatotilapia, but I've never seen one that has that shape. The coloring is exactly the same though. Even down to the red belly.

The second one looks like it may be a subadult Protomelas Stevani, but I'm not sure. Just going on a guess from the pictures displayed here: http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Superfly i think you are exactly right about the second one - I saw the link to mentioned - they are same - thanks for that

but about the first one they are not look like each others - specially in shapes - am I right?

3 feet long!!!???!!!???! for Emperor?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

If we're talking about the true Emperor Cichlid from Lake Tanganyika, they are the largest African Cichlid in the world and can reach the length of your arm.

Yeah, that's why I'm confused. The colors are the same as the Astatotilapia, but the shape is completely different. I've never seen a fish like that. Maybe a hybrid of some sort? The head almost looks like the head of an Aulonocara.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think its an emperor, http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1946. They don't get that colorful until they are bigger and the head shape is wrong. There are a surprising number of blue-lipped cichlids. Its most definitely an African, but I don't know if its Victorian or West African. How big is this one? Also try asking on cichlid-forum.org or cichlid.org. I don't think its a hybrid, it seems familiar, like I've seen a pic somewhere.


----------

